# American 900 Round



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

I know the 900 Round well. Our club hosts the South Central Regional championships. We have 2 shooting times. We give the shooter the choice of shooting it on Saturday night or on Sunday. We have 11 butts with lights and 3 stadium type lights that make shooting this at night in the summer really nice.

Our State Championships are shot in Montoursville, Pa. and the 900 Round is shot on Sunday. But on Saturday we shoot a 1200 Round starting with 80 yards and then shoot 65, 55, and 35 yards. The first 2 yardages are shot at the 122cm face and then the other 2 yardages are shot at a smaller face, I just can't remember the size right now.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Yes they are a fun shoot too shoot.

We have the 900round and the International round that we shoot here in our state during the summer.

We will be having the 2nd FITA 70 meter this summer also. AC


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*St. Louis Archery Club.....*

St. Louis Archery Club shoots a metric 900 round every Sunday from the 1st of May till the end of September at Forest Park, next to the Planitarium. Set-up and practice at 12:00 and scoring begins at 1:00. 

We host 3 shoots a year, Hoyt Memorial shoot on the Sunday of the first full weekend in May, the St. Louis Classic with the date to be determined for 2008 and a Club Championship the 3rd week end of Sept. We are an informal bunch of arrow slingers and welcome new shooters of any skill level. If you need to shoot close we can and will accomidate you. We do have a 60# weight restriction, per NAA guidelines. 

So now you're invited to come shoot in the park. Archery Charlie shot with us one summer and has never been the same since that day.:wink:

SLash


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I only know of one round a year in Colorado for the CSAA state outdoor target shoot. We do a 900 round on Saturday, followed up with a 600 round (same yardages/targets - 4 ends of five from each) on Sunday.

For the last few years we've also had the 900 round for the State Games of America.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

*NFAA 900 Round*

My state (Washington) also shoots a State Target Championship using the NFAA 900 Round.

Our State Senior Games also uses the same format, and this year the State Games (focus on juniors) will also change to the NFAA round.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I occasionally hear/read of people "poo-pooing" the 900 round for it's large target and short (compared to a full FITA) ranges. At the same time I haven't seen or heard of anyone shooting a perfect 900, even with a FS Compound.

Don't sell the 900 round short. It is a good challange with enough arrows to be a work-out, particuarly for 3D shooters (LOL).

Dave


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

How large is the gold on the 122 cm target face?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

About the same as a pie plate (LOL).

Seriously, I'm not sure of the exact measurements but a casual check with a metal tape measure was right at 9.5".

Dave


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dave T said:


> I occasionally hear/read of people "poo-pooing" the 900 round for it's large target and short (compared to a full FITA) ranges. At the same time I haven't seen or heard of anyone shooting a perfect 900, even with a FS Compound.
> 
> Don't sell the 900 round short. It is a good challange with enough arrows to be a work-out, particuarly for 3D shooters (LOL).
> 
> Dave


I'm not completly sure but I think Ragsdale may have shot 900 indoors back in the early 80's.


----------



## Melthuselah (May 12, 2006)

*Michigan 900*

Our state has a 900 round for a state shoot. It is shot at the metric distances and is a two day shoot, 900 both days. I like that shoot.
Mel


----------



## Dadpays (Oct 11, 2006)

carlosii said:


> How large is the gold on the 122 cm target face?


X ring is 6.1 cm in diameter
10 ring is 12.2 cm
9 ring is 24.4 cm and so forth.
So the "gold" is 24.4/2.54 = 9.6 inches across


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Dadpays said:


> So the "gold" is 24.4/2.54 = 9.6 inches across


Well dang, I'm sending that tape measure back to Stanley. It's 1/10 inch off. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

In West Virginia, our WVAA shoot it as an 810 round and also the 900.

In fact, out 810 round will be June 22 at Parkersburg if anyone is interested.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Dave T said:


> Our state Senior Olympics is coming up on the 1st of March and in planning/practicing for it I got to thinking about the 900 round they shoot. It is the NFAA's American 900, scored 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 on the 122 cm multi-color target face. Distances are 60, 50 & 40 yards with 30 arrows at each distance in 5 ends of 6 arrows each/distance. At one time this was scored 9, 7, 5, 3 & 1 based on the colors, for a possible of 810 points. I don't know of anyone still shooting the 900 round this way.
> 
> There is also a FITA 900 which is virtually identical to the American 900 except it is in meters instead of yards, making it 10% further and about 10% harder (LOL).
> 
> ...


The old round with scoring the colors only as 9,7,5,3,1...WAS the AMERICAN round. It is still viable, but is rarely shot with this type of scoring anymore.

The 900 round...10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1 has pretty much taken over. I don't think it is really the "American" 900 round...but just the 900 round, but don't quote me on that, ok?:wink::tongue:

field14


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

My copy of the NFAA Constitution & By-Laws calls them the "NFAA 900 Target Round" and the "NFAA 810 Target Round". I've always thought of the one shot in yards as the "American 900" to distinguish it from the "FITA 900" which is shot in meters.

Dave


----------

